# Changing arrow diameter



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

If it was hitting okay and you didn't change anything, just a bad night?

Otherwise, if you raised your rest, it may have put more pressure on the cable at full draw. Although I doubt it would change enough to miss a barn.


----------



## Cthal (Feb 25, 2019)

I was thinking it was a bad night at first but as I went through a few arrows at known yardage they weren’t landing anywhere near where they should have based on the changes I had made previously. I’ll take a look at the rest and see if I need to raise it. I am thinking that is what it might have been with the reduction in diameter.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Bare shaft tune?


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I go from fat arrows for indoor to skinny arrows for outdoors every year and every time I have to change the tune. You have to put the work in to get the results. I have a friend that has been shooting for 40 years and changed from Fatboys for Vegas last week to Pro Tours for outdoors and expected the Pro Tours to hit the same place as the Fatboys out to 50 yards. I told him that he had to tune for Pro Tours and he asked why since they were both 400 spine.


----------



## ArcheryQuest (Apr 10, 2015)

You definitely will need to make a rest height adjustment due to the diameter size, but you also may have to change the tune slightly since you changed the spine of the arrow as well.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pat_rogers18 (Aug 16, 2016)

i went from 300 spine gold tip hunter xts to 300 victory vap so i dropped a lot in diameter and first few shots I thought i was golden out to 40y and I set the bow down took a drink and texted a few people back i shot again and nearly missed the block. it was nowhere near being on. So i would just go ahead start from scratch with your tune


----------



## Cthal (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I ended up getting the bow tuned since it was due and spent time getting my rest sorted out and paper tuning. Next time around I’ll be doing a bare shaft tune when I’m due for new arrows. Thanks again!


----------



## erik_dsl (Apr 14, 2015)

You must check your arrow rest adjustment, diameter makes your arrow goes downYou should check the arrow adjustment, the smaller diameter, can make the arrow go down.


----------

